# Parking at Metro Greenbelt, MD



## Thunder Road (May 15, 2013)

I want to park there Friday-Sunday instead of paying ridiculous amounts of money to park in a garage downtown. WMATA says there are "15-17" spots for long-term parking. My only concern is that 15-17 is not that many. Anyone familiar with Greenbelt know if these spots tend to fill up, and if so, if I can park in a regular spot on Friday since they're all free on the weekend anyway?


----------



## Ryan (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it, you'll be fine. The lot is huge and I've never heard of anyone having any issues.

If your concerned about being legal, drive over to New Carrollton and park in the PG County Garage, not the WMATA garage.

http://www.princegeorgescountymd.gov/government/agencyindex/revenue/garage.asp


----------



## Tracktwentynine (May 15, 2013)

I use Greenbelt station daily (albeit as a bus rider, but still).

The long-term parking spaces are located on the extreme north side of the lot, just west of the entrance from the Metro access drive from Cherrywood Lane. Because they're so far from the station, they're not very much in demand by commuters. The only time I think you'd have trouble finding one of those spaces is on a day with a huge event downtown. Like the 2016 Inauguration or the Fourth of July.

To describe where they are, if you're driving into the station from Cherrywood Lane, there's only one entrance to the parking lot. Turn left into the parking lot. After you go through the gate, make the first right, and then an immediate right so that you're headed back toward the access road. The spaces directly ahead of you that are alongside the access road are the long-term spaces. They are only marked by signs, not paint or anything.


----------



## Thunder Road (May 15, 2013)

Thanks folks!


----------



## afigg (May 16, 2013)

Thunder Road said:


> I want to park there Friday-Sunday instead of paying ridiculous amounts of money to park in a garage downtown.


I can't speak for Greenbelt parking because I'm on the other side of the DC Metro system, but you already have gotten useful answers. If you are coming this weekend, there will be buses from Greenbelt to West Hyattsville due to track work. The New Carrolton end of the Orange Line will be operating normal weekend service. Until the big maintenance push is done in 3+ years, check the weekend track work info page on the wmata.com site. Link for the track work page for May 17 to 19..


----------

